# Vaynor Church, Wales



## stesh (May 15, 2011)

Stumbled across this place, great location for a Hammer Horror


----------



## eggbox (May 15, 2011)

Spooky. Is there and old (ruined) church and a new church?


----------



## Snips86x (May 16, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Spooky. Is there and old (ruined) church and a new church?



Did you get any pictures of the church? Shame this place has just been neglected. Love the images though. Thanks!


----------



## stesh (May 16, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Spooky. Is there and old (ruined) church and a new church?





anpanman said:


> Did you get any pictures of the church? Shame this place has just been neglected. Love the images though. Thanks!



Here's some info:-

http://www.alangeorge.co.uk/vaynor.htm


----------



## scribble (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2011)

Wow, amazing pics. They really do have the 'hammer horror' look about them. Great place. Cheers Stesh.


----------



## Marquischacha (May 23, 2011)

I was here very recently too! Great discovery, I love the place. Great pics!


----------



## waley_bean (May 24, 2011)

It's beautiful and no doubt very scary at night. Do you know how far the graves date back to?


----------



## Marquischacha (May 24, 2011)

Apologies if I'm speaking for stesh (it is his thread after all) here but that was a question I asked myself too. When I was there I saw one grave dated 1704. I'd imagine there are older graves around but a lot of it is totally covered over with greenery.

[Edit - I have some pics of this place too. Would it be better to start a new thread or just post my photos here? Sorry, still new here!]


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2011)

Marquischacha said:


> [Edit - I have some pics of this place too. Would it be better to start a new thread or just post my photos here? Sorry, still new here!]


Please feel free to start a new thread, Marquischacha. 
People who go together on the same explore are encouraged to put their pics & report on the same thread, but those who go at a different time can start their own.


----------



## 32nd_Degree (May 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I love places like this.


----------



## Staticette (Jul 31, 2011)

That place looks beautiful and spooky.


----------



## ianimo (Aug 22, 2011)

*pics*

brilliant photos,brilliant subject.now that really is a derelict place.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 23, 2011)

There are some really awesome shots .....
1705 ?
Captain Cook discovered our country in 1769 ......


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2011)

old graveyards can be fascinating places to visit been to a few, well done


----------



## Tizzme (Sep 30, 2011)

Great snaps, but you wont get me in there after dark ! :icon_evil


----------



## slarti1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I live not too far from this church. the old rectory accross the road is even more creepy than the church


----------



## jools (Dec 24, 2011)

slarti1 said:


> I live not too far from this church. the old rectory accross the road is even more creepy than the church



,,time to dust your camera off then ,,,,, full moon is Jan 9th


----------



## cobbybrook (Mar 9, 2012)

That's just my sort of place! Love old overgrown churchyards...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 27, 2012)

This really does look like a film set! Nice work...


----------

